
Netflix to start cancelling inactive customers’ subscriptions - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/21/netflix-to-start-cancelling-inactive-accounts/
======
1cvmask
From the article:

Netflix said these inactive accounts — more popularly known as zombie accounts
in the industry — only represent a few hundred thousand users, or less than
half of 1% of its overall member base — a fact that the company already
factors into its financial guidance.

